# Rib Help!!!!!



## Kayak Nomad (Aug 13, 2005)

Would some of ya'll please be kind enough to share some of your rib secrets? I just can't seem to get them juuuuust right to my satisfaction. Do ya'll use direct or indirect heat? Baste or not to baste? Dry rub or wet? Pork or beef? Any help and recipes would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Boy, This Will Be a Long String!! LOL*

To Smoke or to Grill? Baste or not to baste? No sauce or which sauce? Beef, spareribs, or baby back? I prefer pork spare ribs or baby backs.

Generally, I will use the following method on a smoker.

Wash clean under running water, blot dry, remove tissue thin membrane on "inside" of ribs..kind of like skinning a catfish, coat liberally with what ever dry rub that is handy or you like, add ground cayenne pepper if ya like em hot (careful, doesnt take much), wrap tightly in alum foil, put in roasting pan to catch any escaped grease or juice and put in 225 deg oven for 2 hours. This time in the oven makes them very tender.

I use a New Bruensville smoker and can grill or sear them in the firebox over direct coals and wood. Start coals and add wood about 45 min before they are to come out of oven. Unwrap and remove the foil and place on grill directly over coals and smoky wood. STAND RIGHT THERE over them, as, if your fire is hot, they will sear in only a couple of minutes on each side and burn in another minute! Check frequently!! LOL

Remove to smoke box and place unwrapped at far end of box and smoke/cook at 225 to 250 deg for 2 more hours. Add wood as necessary..prolly once or twice... a couple of small sticks of oak, pecan, hickory or whatever you like to keep the smoke and correct heat comming. In two hours they are done. If you baste them using the baste sauce below, do it 3 or 4 times during the final two hours and serve them with no other sauce. If you dont baste them, and like a tomato base sauce, liberally coat them several times in the last 45 min of smoking.

Baste sauce: One small onion, juice of one lemon and a couple of very thin slices of lemon thrown in rind and all, one stick of real butter, a 1/4 cup of oil and a couple of tablespoons of water. Simmer on stove till onions and thin lemon slices are pretty soft. Baste liberally periodically while smoking. Dont baste the last 30 min, or they might be too juicy, I prefer mine flavored, but not soaked at the end.

Red sauce...There is a whole string on everyones' favorite sauce on this recepie section..check it out. I make a couple of my own, but for quick and easy everyone seems to enjoy the Hunts Hickory and Brown Sugar one, you can buy anywhere for about a dollar for a jar. Pretty sweet, but on baby back ribs, they come out pretty close to the ones you get at restarants.

Let rest 15 min before slicing into individual ribs. They should nearly fall off the bone!

There are going to be 50 to 100 entries behind this one, each one claiming they are the BEST!! And I am not argueing with them, but this one works for me!! LOL Good luck and give us a report back and pics of which you use and how you liked them.

Later
R3F


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

Rub trimmed ribs with paprika, granulated garlic, brown sugar and black pepper. Save some dry rub for later. Marinate ribs in italian dressing for a minimum of 4 hours

Get a good smoke going on the pit - temp should be around 210 - 230 - cook over indirect heat for 1 1/2 hours - sprinkle the rest of the dry rub on about 45 minutes thru. Pull ribs and wrap the in foil - let cook indirect heat for another 2 - 4 hours - depending on if you want the meat to slide off the bone or not - if not - closer to 2 hours

I cook with oak and hickory mix for ribs - you can unwrap them about 15 minutes before pulling them to let them toughen up a bit


----------



## Kayak Nomad (Aug 13, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks! for the replies and instructions. I've printed them off and will be trying them soon - probably this coming weekend.


----------



## tegallegos (May 8, 2005)

*Good Suggestions above but*

I have a small smoker like the Weber bullet...so this is totally indirect heat with a liquid mass between the meat and heat source.

I use the above for Pork spare ribs (and Briskets) and I to remove the membrane and then rub with the ingredients mentioned by Kappa the night before...now you can add other dry ingredients to make it your special rub this is only a starting point. I then allow the ribs to reach room temperature at the same time my smoker is coming up to temp (230-250F). Addionally, I add apple cider to the water bowl and allow it to also heat up, The ribs then go onto a rib rack and smoke with Pecan wood for 4 hours and then stay in the cooker for another 2 hours for a total of about 6 but you can tell when the ribs are done becasue they will draw away from the bone and reveal about a quater of inch of bone. This scenerio is for two complete racks of ribs cut in half to make four servings.

In my experience Pecan wood gives the best flavor ( I use it for both ribs and briskets) and also it is very difficult to over smoke with Pecan.

If you want to direct grill ribs then you must use the Baby Back as they are the most tender. I prepare the baby backs as I do my spare ribs and then get a fire going that is modrately hot hand over fire for a three to four count. Maintain this heat and then add soaked wood chips (Pecan) to the fire to create some smoke. Place the ribs bone side down first for 15-20 minutes and then flip and repeat on the other side again you will know when they are done once the meat has pulled back about a quater of an inch. You must be present during the cooking process as flare ups are unavoidable.

I never have liked cooking beef ribs simply because there is too much fat and not enough meat for the effort.

Of course this is only my opinion
Hope that helps.
Thomas


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*bbq ribs*

I par boil them for 20-30 minutes, until grey and no more blood. Then rub with a dry rub, I make my own. Put all coals on one side of Weber kettle-type grill. Sear over hot coals until browned. Move to side with no coals, place pan or can of water or beer directly over hot coals. Adjust top and bottom vents to keep coals burning at med-low. Bast and turn over every 30 minutes or so. Cook 1-1/2 to 2 hours minimum. Do not let liquid in can/pan ever totally dry up. Some ribs on larger pigs, the bargain priced ribs, have more "chew" to them so if they are not tender enough take them out of the grill, wrap in aluminum foil or place in a shallow pan and cover with foil, put a little liquid, 1/3-1/2 cup, in foil or pan (I use bbq sauce watered down with beer) and place in the oven over another shallow, uncovered pan of water/liquid at 300-325 degrees Fahrenheit and continue cooking for 2-3 hours minimum. They will come out with a good smoke flavor and the meat will peel off the bone! Chinese bbq ribs are par boiled, water basted and slow cooked, that's why they are so tender!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Ps*

Everyone says I do mine "backwards" by starting them in the oven and then going to the smoker, but there is a method to my "madness". When doing briskets, they need to cook for about an hour a pound total. If you do a 12# brisket, that means 12 hours of total cooking. When we have friends over, we usually like to eat "noonish" or when everyone has had a few cold ones. I prepare and wrap my brisket the night before, and put in the oven about mid night and turn it on to 225 deg. Let 'er rip til about 6 in the morning while you are getting a good nights sleep. Get up about 5:30 in the AM and crank up the smoker and transfer to smoker unwrapped at 6:00 AM. Smoke for 6 more hours. A screwdriver or bloody mary usually helps your attitude at having to get up so early on a weekend morning, but you have gotten a good nights sleep! LOL It doesn't seem to make any difference to me on the final taste, but I am still called "backwards". I am simply used to this method and use it on ribs too.

PSS...Also by doing it backwards, the guys seem to enjoy seeing it and smelling it "on the pit" and coming off the pit, and then smelling it while it rests, rather than coming out of the oven. It will start a whole conversation on cooking temps, time, wood, sauce, and how THEY would do it! LOL Any good cook will tell you, presentation is half the experience of cooking!!

PSSS When using a red sauce 250 might be a little too hot for the whole cooking time--red sauce will burn if too hot...I aim for 225 deg, and 200 is ok and when adding wood if it goes to 250 ok, but aim for 225. My pit "likes" 225 degees and will hold it without much attention.

Later
R3F


----------



## ydnark (May 26, 2004)

*Really good ribs by Ydnark*

All the above posts have something to offer. The truth is I, and most likely everybody else who posted here, have ruined a lot of ribs before hitting on a method that works every time, and produces a consistent product. Notice I didn't say consistently good product. That is because like all things "good" is a matter of personal preference, therefore, I present my method.

I cook on an "Old Tyme" cooker much like you find at Academy. This is the one made of pipes laid horizontal, with the firebox offset lower on one end of the unit, and the smokestack on the opposite end. This is known to some as indirect cooking. I also have a thermometer on my cooker as I find this helps a lot with the consistency part. I try to keep my cooking temperature between 250 and 275 degrees. I do not use a pan of water, or any other liquid in the cooker. I prefer to use charcoal as the heat source, Kingsford is the best. I use green or nearly green hickory on top of my charcoal to add the smoke flavor. A few small twigs or chunks at a time does well. Too much, and you really taint the meat with too much smoke. Only during the first hour or so of cook time. Any more than that is overkill. Hickory is a seasoning, charcoal is for heat as I see it.
Now, rinse then strip the membrane from inside the ribs (salt on your fingers will help you to grab the membrane) , pat dry and rub liberally with olive oil. Use your favorite dry rub on both sides. I use Williams Smokehouse Rib Tickler. Now get out the brown sugar and rub liberally on both sides. Place the ribs meat side up and pat as much brown sugar over the top side as will stay on them. I'm talking about as much as a half cup per rack after you have rubbed them all over. Don't worry, you will not find they are too sweet. Put them on the pit (remember indirect heat) meat side up and do not ever turn them. Cook for the first hour with the charcoal/hickory described above at temperature mentioned. You must baste them throughout the cooking when you see the red meat begin to appear dry. A simple baste is one stick real butter, one can beer, and the juice from two lemons. Of course you can go crazy with this, but keep the butter content high, and don't add too much salt. Baste continually as you see fit, do not let them get dry.
When you see the meat begin to pull away from the ends of the bone (usually about two hours), remove the ribs and wrap in heavy duty aluminum foil. Cook on the pit at the same temperature for another two hours (or in the oven if you prefer). If you like sauce on your ribs, add it at the end. Most have a tomato base, which will burn quickly and char the meat.
If you try this, let me know! Send me a PM. Good luck!


----------



## Mr.M (Sep 3, 2004)

How would you cook a slab of baby back ribs on a gas grill?? All help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

We are not ignoring you, but I am not qualified to answer. The only thing I have cooked on a gas grill that was satisfactory was hot dogs and hamburgers!! LOL Yeah, I am a dedicated "smoke head".

Late
R3F


----------



## Mr.M (Sep 3, 2004)

*Gas grill*



Red3Fish said:


> We are not ignoring you, but I am not qualified to answer. The only thing I have cooked on a gas grill that was satisfactory was hot dogs and hamburgers!! LOL Yeah, I am a dedicated "smoke head".
> 
> Late
> R3F


Wonder what you been smokin????lol Well just thought I would get some help for the gas grill but.......................oh well I'll keep trying. Tight lines


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

gas grills can de used to a great degree of satifaction. they regulate temps well and you can smoke in them also. there are mail order co's that offer pre packaged wood chips of your choice that you put directly on the fire to attain smoke. or you can simply put your favorite wood in a foil packet for the same results.pecan shells work really well this way.


----------



## texas john (Nov 14, 2005)

http://www.texasbbqrub.com/phpBB2/
http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/bbq4u.html

For all of your BBQ questions I would suggest these two sites. I personally use the 3-2-1 method with spareribs and a shorter modified version for baby backs. First you smoke for three hours then wrap in foil and spray with apple or pineapple juice then out of the foil for one more hour to firm up the meat. I use a dry rub to season the ribs prior to cooking and then glaze with a homemade pineapple habanero jelly.


----------



## Mr.M (Sep 3, 2004)

Bro. don't mean to jack this thread but do you mind giving out the recipe for the "homemade pineapple habanero jelly". I would love to try this.


----------



## wayne57 (Jul 10, 2006)

First:
Cut the ribs up to fit on the grill with out over lapping each other.If you have to use two layers (shelves) of your smoker you will have to move the bottoms one up to top about half way through the cook cycle. The closest shelve to the fire will burn if your not careful,

You need:
Brisket Rub
Stubbs BBQ sauce
Wish Bone Italian Dressing 
Tomato sauce---small can
Mesquite chips
Mopping brush

You can cook on grill or the smoker, if you cook the on the grill you need to watch them close --- turn and mop often, they will cook faster on grill---If you have time I prefer to use my electric smoker.

Smoker or Grill: Get some mesquite chips and soak in water till fully soaked (that makes the smoke) place about a cup or cup and a half of the soaked chips and wrap in foil (closed up ) cut a hole in top of foil and place it directly on the coals. You want to smoke the first few min.--- no need to add more chips after the first batch is burned up.

The ribs should be at room temp
Sprinkle Brisket Rub all over the ribs (to your taste) and let set till Brisket Rub becomes moist.That makes it stick.----5 Min + -


Mix:

Stubbs BBQ sauce small jar---- this stuff is real thick so I break it down with Wish Bone Italian Dressing--small bottle

Mix about one part Stubbs to two parts Dressing you can add water if need to.I sometimes add about a half can (the little can) of tomato sauce. That is your Mopping sauce

Put ribs on grill let cook until they start to turn brown--start your mopping--you need to turn the ribs ever so often and mop.The ribs will look dry when you turn them over that's what you mop.
Cook slow on low heat 2 or 3 hrs. This could change depending on the heat ---the slower & longer they cook the more tender they will be.

After they are done and the fire is burning down (the last few mins.) you could wrap them (the ribs) in foil and leave them on the fire until you are ready to eat,they will be moist and tender.

Sometimes I don't wrap in the foil ---just to make the ribs a little more crisp----Your choice


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*Just In case....*

You didn't see this one. Quick, easy and they come out perfect everytime. When I find something that works...I stick with it.

I am going to share my favorite rib recipes with my TTMB family. Hope yall like it.

First boil one to four slaps of baby back ribs in water for 15 minutes. Then place the ribs into a shallow baking dish and use 2 bottles of Stubbs pork marinade and cover with foil and place in the oven on 250 for 2 hours. (2 slabs will fit in one baking dish) After one hour take the ribs out and gently turn them over. Cover with foil and return for the remaining hour.

When the ribs are just about done in the oven now is the time to get the grill hot. (Medium) Be extremely careful handling the ribs now because they should be practically falling off the bone. Pour off the remaining juice and put the ribs on a large platter to take out to the grill. Any BBQ sauce will work but the one I really like is *Sweet Baby Rays original "The Sauce Is The Boss*".

Use two tongs to place the ribs on the grill bone side up. Coat that side with BBQ sauce and then flip the ribs to bone side down. Generously coat the ribs with sauce. I usually just pour the sauce on and use a spoon to spread it over the ribs. Wait 5 to 10 minutes and apply more sauce. Wait 5 to 10 minutes add more sauce. 10 more minutes the ribs are done. *Use 2 tongs to remove the ribs being careful because now they are really falling off the bone and enjoy.*


Try it! You will be hooked!

Drifter :cheers:


----------

